# Understanding PDM for building in region



## coo

Hi there

I've been floating around on here for some time, and wonder if anyone can help or point me in the right direction - I understand we can find out more about the planning restrictions in the area we are hoping to live by looking at the pdm for the local area, I've found this but can't read Portuguese well enough to make much sense of it, is there another way I can find out what the laws are in this area for no foundation builds and whether the rustica land I have is near enough the local town to be classed for potentially living on? Thanks in advance x


----------



## coo

Equally can anyone tell me of experiences of getting rustica land changed? The land is near one of the largest towns in the area - is this difficult, what are the best steps towards doing so?


----------



## canoeman

Your *extremely* unlikely to get permission to build a *No Foundation* permanent build on *any* sort of ground. Simply because building regulations dictate that the correct foundations of one sort or another for the proposed build are required, Portugal is not the country to attempt any type of "alternative build" structure, the process is too regulated and inflexible to a degree. Your question sort of implies you're thinking along the lines of "self build", under current law only a Registered Builder registered in Portugal with correct licences, plant, insurances etc would be allowed to build the structure. 

PDM are maps so relatively easy to understand and will show land designated for "specific" use and generally the accompanying web pages will translate for further information, 

Change of use for Rustica is unlikely to be given, if you have a tarmaced road running along a boundary/ies then generally( not always) permission to built can be got for the area paralleling road to a depth of 50 mtrs measured from centre of road. If there is an area then you can only build to a footprint of a percentage of area which also includes septic tanks so again a build is not always viable or possible. 

If you're considering buying Rustica to build on, look at it from sellers point of view, it's in their interest to check possibly of building as it makes parcel far more valuable, so if they haven't, rather answers your question

If it's close to the largest town then don't contemplate any "off grid" exercise and the only real way to get an answer is to visit the Camara's planning department with location map, local services marked, an outline of your dream, method of construction and *ask* before taking advice from people with vested interest and agreeing to purchase, too late afterwards

See with your initial questions on Forum you where asking about yurts, you won't get permission for these as a permanent dwelling, you might as holiday/camping on a mixed plot where there was a property already, but not on Rustica as your "home" the process for Licencing in this area is far more complex, expensive, drawn out and dealing with multiple agencies


----------



## coo

Thanks very much for your reply, I suppose sat here in the UK we are not able to do much, when we move in August we will do that, head into the offices and see what the score is, we have some friends who have had a couple of successful meetings with the local mayor too so will try and see if we can get to meet him, the area we are heading too has had a lot of offgrid no foundations builds pop up, the local council don't seem to be too fussy, I know for a fact that someone who works in the planning department knows very well where most of those people are living, and a couple of houses have been signed off in the last year with no foundation, one of them actually got the nod from an inspector after they invited him to come and look at the tractor shed they'd build (and had permission for) and they showed him the house and he loved it. I'll take on board all you say, I guess it's just a matter of whether we try and risk it for a while under the radar (don't want to do this) or just go and announce our plans and deal with it from there x


----------



## canoeman

As you say there are very few that aren't known about, the problem with any "off grid" is you are always at risk that what's currently being allowed, condoned, given the nod to could change overnight and too many in one area can well bring that about.

Yes I know a few "agricultural" buildings that are far more will they ever be legalized a big question but until they are their only worth is as an agricultural building, the other consideration is that with a family how much can you be prepared to be "off grid" as there are issues over Residence, tax numbers, cars, driving licences, health, schooling be great if all of these things could be ignored but unfortunately they do have an impact 

You should be careful how you phrase questions so a definite no doesn't put you in spotlight, good luck


----------

